# Golf Mk6 - Concave Spoke Design Wheels: What Wheel specs will fit?



## rotap45 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi guys. I have a Golf R Mk 6 on the way and I'm a bit excited to fit some new concave spoke type wheels on it. 
Does any one know what the wheel specs should be to clear the front brake calipers without having the wheels stick out the stock fenders? I'm planning on an 18x8.5 or 18x9 or even an 18x9.5 wheel if it will fit... 
Also i'm planning to install big brake kit on it as well. would be great if you experts can point me the right direction. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Stock brakes will clear pretty much any 18" wheel.

Ideally, you want an 18x8.5 ET35 with a 215/40/18 tires.


----------



## rotap45 (Jan 31, 2012)

PSU said:


> Stock brakes will clear pretty much any 18" wheel.
> 
> Ideally, you want an 18x8.5 ET35 with a 215/40/18 tires.


Thanks... i'll try those  You have any pics of such a fitment on an actual car? Is there a link to VW with aftermarket wheels fitted on them? thanks


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

rotap45 said:


> Thanks... i'll try those  You have any pics of such a fitment on an actual car? Is there a link to VW with aftermarket wheels fitted on them? thanks


Search for "The fitment thread" on the Golf/GTI VI forum and look at the first 5 pages or so.


----------

